# How essential is it to change the address on my carte de séjour?



## Mirage123 (Dec 16, 2021)

Hi,
I got my carte de séjour pluriannuel a couple of months ago. In between submitting my application and picking up the card, I moved flat, so now my old address is on the card.
As I'm currently in a situation where I could foresee myself moving flat every year or so, is it absolutely necessary for me to change my address? I really don't want to have to go through all the bureaucracy every year!

I should add that I'll still be in the same city (Lyon). If ever I decided to move away from Lyon, I'd of course change my address.

Anyone have any advice or experience with this?

Thanks!


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

A recent article (22Aug2022) in The Connexion addressed this subject.

"The process for doing this is now entirely online and can be completed at this link. 

It should be noted that if you do not do this within three months, you could lose access to any social benefits you claim, such as housing or family benefits. These are paid by the regional Caisse d'allocations familiales and it requires an up-to-date address".

There is an English option on the web page. I requested a change of address in mid November but have not received the new card yet. The glitch I encountered is that the address data base didn't contain my address. You have to use their pull down menu to specify your address. I contacted them and they simply added my address to their database and all was good.

My feeling is that when it comes to visas etc. in a 'foreign' country that you wish to stay in (perhaps different if you don't care so much), it's worth the effort to stay on the right side of the regulations.


----------



## LoriEleanor (6 mo ago)

I've had to do this twice in the last 3 years. Moved from one department to another department. Used the online process. Took about 3 months to be notified that my new card was ready for pick up. A link was given for me to make an appointment online at the Prefecture to pick it up (another delay of about a month to get an appointment). 

Then, after living in this location for a year and a half, we bought a house in another department. I used the same online site to change my address. This only took about a month to process. I was sent an SMS telling me my new card was ready for pick up and giving me a link in which to make an appointment. The delay here was 3 weeks for an appointment. So, the process has worked for me. 

I would not consider not changing my address after a move. For me, too many things rely on that card being accurate.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's great to hear that the address change process for cartes de séjour is now being handled online. Just consider that for foreigners, a carte de séjour is their document that substitutes for a carte d'identité for a French person. You may never need to show it, but if you are asked for it, there isn't much that will suffice if you don't have it and it isn't up to date.


----------



## Mirage123 (Dec 16, 2021)

Ok thanks guys. I've just updated things online and it seems fairly simple for now... hopefully things will continue smoothly!


----------

